# Made in USA, pellet smoker



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking at Gator grills and Yoder. Any suggestions and personal experiences with pit appreciated. thank you


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a gator pit smoker (not pellet grill) but he makes a great product. they are shut down currently with the COVID situation and have about a 3-4 month turn around usually at least. My buddy has had a smoker on order since November.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't know anything about Gator but Yoders are legit. I have 2 buddies with Yoders and they are pretty awesome. Built like a tank and can cook the hell out of some meat.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the Yoder. It is built like a offset smoker. Best one out there.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Take a look at Pitts & Spitts as well I have one of their pellet smokers and they make a great product. My next stick burner will be a Gator Pits of Texas.


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

*Rec Tec*



peelin' drag said:


> Looking at Gator grills and Yoder. Any suggestions and personal experiences with pit appreciated. thank you


I have owned Traeger and now own a Rek Tec. No comparison. My son and good friend now own Rek Tec as i do. We love them! Lots of stainless steel (none on a Traeger) and the controller is awesome. Very accurate and i can turn on my Rec Tec from anywhere. Some times i turn it on while i am leaving the store and when i get home i throw the food on to cook. Support is great and the pellet smoker is very dependable. For a few more bucks buy the cover and the sear racks. I do rack of lamb and 2" thick steaks and after i put the probes in the meat, i take it off the smoker at 115 degrees and let it sit. I turn the smoker up to "full" and the sear plates get over 600 degrees. I put the food back on for a minute or two,flips it, until it reads 130 degress on an instant read. Let it rest for 5 minutes, unreal! I do the same for a tuna steak, except i only sear it for 15 seconds a side for rare. You will never be sorry you got a Rek Tec. They only sell online, all manufactured in Augusta, GA.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yoder for me love it.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

recently upgraded from Camp Chef DLX to a MAK 2 Star, had to save my pennies to do it, but it is smokin' on a whole new level. I don't think I could ever wear this thing out. Made in the USA, solid welded construction, easy to operate - more precise control of the actual pellet burning (lower smoke temps) and spot on "cooking" temps.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I looked at Yoder and Pitts & Spitts, went with the P&S and love the pitt.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

PD,
I have a Pit Boss Austin XL and use it every Saturday at the lake with the competition blend pellets. Temps are dead on at smoke level, 200, 225, 250 etc. and I can assure you that using the comp. pellets on my pit or a $1000 pit is not going to make the end results any different. Temp probes are great for chickens, tenderloins etc. It is 3 years old, keep it covered on the porch, clean it about every 2-3rd use, and it keeps on producing fantastic meat every weekend!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That's where I'm at now. Leaning heavily towards the pit Made in Houston Texas.:texasflag


Sugars Pop said:


> PD,
> I have a Pit Boss Austin XL and use it every Saturday at the lake with the competition blend pellets. Temps are dead on at smoke level, 200, 225, 250 etc. and I can assure you that using the comp. pellets on my pit or a $1000 pit is not going to make the end results any different. Temp probes are great for chickens, tenderloins etc. It is 3 years old, keep it covered on the porch, clean it about every 2-3rd use, and it keeps on producing fantastic meat every weekend!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Made in the USA:
Pitts and Spitts-Houston Texas
Gator Pits- Houston Texas
Lone Star Grillz-Willis Texas
Yoder-Kansas
For gravity fed:
Stumps-Georgia

Traeger-China
Pit Boss- China 
Rec TEec-China
Camp Chef-China

Going with Pitts and Spitts.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*take a look at Blaz'n Grill Works*

Saw them in Denver and they are awesome, when time for my next one will look at very seriously.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was going to buy a Yoder but after doing research I went with the Rec Tec Bull and couldn't be happier. It has the best electronics/algorithm in the business and keeps its temperature. Like the 40 pound pellet hopper too.

The *REC TEC Grill* is *made* in China, however, the heart and soul of the *grill* (the computer) is *made* here in the USA. The powder coat is also *made* in the USA and the final assembly along with quality control takes place at the *REC TEC Grill* facility in Georgia.

TH


----------



## Righand (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a RecTec and like it. I like the stainless and heavier build compared to others.

Recently a friend bought a grill from Blaz’n Grill Works. I am impressed with it. Made in the US, has nice features and heavy construction. If I need another one, I might buy one of these.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

RigRat said:


> Saw them in Denver and they are awesome, when time for my next one will look at very seriously.


I have a Blazinâ€™ Grillworks and couldnâ€™t be happier, made in Nebraska I believe, had it 3+ years, use it 3-5 times a week!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*All Seasons. San Antonio.*

All Seasons. San Antonio.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

We have been using the Broil King gas grill for 8 years. There was no reason to complain, the components are made of quality materials. They clean well, serve well. Have not yet bent from constant heating.


----------



## Johnny2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

Rec Teq, great grill, easy to use. Have had it for over two years. Do miss my Kamado Joe, but was more work.


----------

